
RepoStumble – Discover GitHub's Best Projects - markmassie
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/repostumble-discover-githubs/id761416981?mt=8
======
voltagex_
Odd to see a direct link to iTunes here. Is there a project page?

~~~
markmassie
The tried find one but had no luck. The closest I found was this github repo,
whose Readme file is only a single line description of the app.

[https://github.com/thedillonb/RepoStumble](https://github.com/thedillonb/RepoStumble)

